# Got my Homelink in



## benb21601 (Mar 13, 2014)

Friday night's garage project. Scored the homelink for *FREE* from my local pick-and-pull. Owner stated that he has never had anyone ask for one and if I could find one I could have it. Found 4, one of which was thank god, tan. Linclon LS sun visor, three screws and a snip was all it took. Was going to take pictures, but there are plenty on here so mine would be basically duplicates. Couple notes on the install-- a dremel with a cutting wheel is perfect for carving out the inner plastic; spacers are needed in between the buttons and contacts, a cutup o ring from a garden hose works perfect; pulling power from the overhead lights by the rv mirror is the perfect spot, clip on connectors, no interference with the sunroof switches; overall, took about 2.5 hours. having done it, could prob do in an hour without the guess and test phase. I am happy to answer any questions i can help with.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks good. This is one on my list of to-dos for the car


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics of where you hooked up the wires would be great.

While I don't have a sunroof, been thinking about installing it right above the panel through the headliner.

Plus, here's a crazy thought, is there enough room behind the panel where yours is for a 9 volt battery as a power source, instead of a direct wire hook up?


----------

